
Jupiter From Below - _eric
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/jpl/pia21381/jupiter-from-below-enhanced-color
======
braymundo
When I see amazing pictures such as these, I feel that it's just extraordinary
how far we've come as a species in some regards, despite all the dark stuff
going on.

~~~
JacobDotVI
I have been inspired by these images for years and have wanted one framed on
my walls for a long time. After a nomadic few years of consulting I'm finally
in a place where I was able to frame a few including the Earth Rise photo from
Apollo and a really cool one of Saturn's rings.

[shameless plug] In the process of picking out the ones I wanted I thought
others might be interested as well, so I created
[https://OMGSpaceIsAwesome.com](https://OMGSpaceIsAwesome.com) \- Awesome
Framed Art of Space.

While it would obviously be beneficial to me if you purchased one through my
site, I would be just as happy if my site inspired you to do it on your own.
If you are in the U.S. you are probably close to a Michael's, which does
custom framing (albeit they can be expensive) and there are a plethora of
places where you can get the images printed before framing.

EDIT: New login because my previous one was tied to a former employer and
apparently I haven't posted in a while!

~~~
braymundo
Nice! :) I live in Brazil, though, so it would get pretty expensive if I
purchased from it, unfortunately. But cool idea!

~~~
JacobDotVI
Thanks!

Unfortunately that's a limitation of the custom framer I'm using :/ I'm sure
you could find a framer down there and do it yourself though. If you think
they look cool on your computer screen they look amazing blown up on your
wall!

------
dEnigma
For comparison, this is one of the original Juno images:

[https://www.missionjuno.swri.edu/Vault/VaultOutput?VaultID=6...](https://www.missionjuno.swri.edu/Vault/VaultOutput?VaultID=6786&t=1485289964)

------
raverbashing
Shows the importance of a visible light camera, even if not essential to the
mission

------
vanthiyathevan
I wonder how big are those swirls compared to the size of earth

~~~
aruggirello
Earth's diameter is roughly 1/12 that of Jupiter, so it's easy to imagine
that.

~~~
acqq
Nice pictures for that are on Wikipedia:

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SolarSystem_OrdersOf...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SolarSystem_OrdersOfMagnitude_Sun-
Jupiter-Earth-Moon.jpg)

------
sktrdie
There's a tiny blue dot on the bottom left part inside the planet. Is that one
of Jupiter's moons?

Checkout the JunoCam page for more images:
[https://www.missionjuno.swri.edu/junocam/processing?featured...](https://www.missionjuno.swri.edu/junocam/processing?featured=1)

~~~
delibes
Don't think so. There's a similar coloured dot around about the "10 o'clock"
position near a white cloud.

Probably a digital artifact, and/or possibly from high-energy particle.

Edit - also the uniform turquoise colour is not very much like any known
Jupiter moons. Io is sulphurous and most others are shades of grey. Titan
around Saturn is one of the rare moons with a thick and colourful atmosphere.

------
jessriedel
Jupiter's axial tilt is only 3 degrees, so it's difficult to get a good photo
of the poles regardless of the Jovian season. They will pretty much always be
on the terminator (edge of shadow).

------
traviswingo
This is awesome. Just a reminder - there is no "below" in space, as there's no
up or down. :p.

~~~
vvvv
"The enemy's gate is down!"

------
rini17
aka planetary porn

